# Clayton, NY 1000 Islands



## Steve H (Aug 5, 2020)

Good morning friends!
We are on our third day of vacation here at the 1000 Islands. First day was beautiful. These pictures were from in front of the hotel.











































Yesterday swe went on a boat tour. It was raining all day. So picture taking was a challenge.






























This morning. We are greeted with a full moon.







Today we are going to Alexandria Bay to shop/sight seeing.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks like paradise Steve.  Where is Clayton 1000 Islands NY?
Enjoy!
Mike


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 5, 2020)

Great pics Steve, hope you kids have a wonderful time and are eating well and staying safe! What body of water are you on there, Hudson River? RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 5, 2020)

Great pics Steve, enjoy that time away.

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 5, 2020)

nice pics Steve,now i'm jealous.  i used to do alot of fishing in that area mostly near cape vincent and further up near alexandria bay. beautiful  area


----------



## Steve H (Aug 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Great pics Steve, hope you kids have a wonderful time and are eating well and staying safe! What body of water are you on there, Hudson River? RAY


 The Saint Lawrence Seaway is a system of locks, canals, and channels in Canada and the United States that permits ocean going vessels to travel from the Atlantic Ocean to the Great Lakes of North America, as far inland as Duluth, Minnesota at the western end of Lake Superior. There is really over 1800 Islands here. Most are in Canadian waters.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 5, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks like paradise Steve.  Where is Clayton 1000 Islands NY?
> Enjoy!
> Mike


It is a nice place to visit. It is in upstate NY. Near the Canadian border.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 5, 2020)

Steve H said:


> It is a nice place to visit. It is in upstate NY. Near the Canadian border.


I would've guessed upstate NY.  Years ago we used to camp not quite as far upstate.  I think the nearby town was called Ellenville?  It was about 2 hours north of Central NJ where I'm from originally.  Beautiful areas, we could drink the water right out of the stream.  But that was back in the 70's, I wouldn't attempt that now.  Hope a good time is being had by all.

Mike


----------



## xray (Aug 5, 2020)

Beautiful pictures Steve, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 5, 2020)

Awesome pics Steve ! Looks like your having a great vacation!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 5, 2020)

Great pics Steve!


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 5, 2020)

Really nice pics!  Looks like a great place for a vacation.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2020)

Great pics Steve! Hope you're enjoying your vacation.  At first glance at title I thought you got caught in the storm out east. Glad you didn't 

Ryan


----------



## Sherrillcuse (Aug 5, 2020)

love it up there. I live in the Syracuse area. always good when we go to A-Bay. We have friends who live on the river between Clayton and A-bay.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 5, 2020)

Your missing one of these.........

Enjoy







Boykjo


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 5, 2020)

I used to be the meat manager at both the A Bay and Clayton Great American stores in their respective towns!  It was a year round job, from Labor Day to Memorial day, there were 5,000 people in town.  From memorial Day to Labor Day, the population increased to 100,000 or more!  It was challenging!  People would get on or off their boats, mornings and nights, coming into the stores (clad in barely legal bikinis and speedos!) wanting 30 1" boneless ribeyes and 20 live lobsters for an early breakfast or late dinner on a moment's notice!  40 pkgs of lunchmeat and 6 loaves of bread and mayo/mustard for lunches!  Those yachts were HUGE!  And big tippers, too!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 5, 2020)

Great pics Steve!

Looks like you are having fun.

Stay safe buddy!

John


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks like some excellent sites. Pictures are beauties... Enjoy your vacation !


----------



## clifish (Aug 5, 2020)

*Damn,* you take a lot of vacations, good for you enjoying life.   I will be up your way at the end of August salmon fishing again.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks awesome Steve... 

The pic of the first big ship is a "self unloader".... meaning there are conveyor belts running underneath each of the holds..  cargo is conveyed towards the back of the ship and then uphill to the deck of the ship... the conveyor you see on the deck swings out 90` to the ship...  it really is mind boggling how the ship doesn't list and flip over...  especially when it gets close to being empty... they usually haul aggregate... 

I work here in Fl at a Port in the Tampa area (30 yrs) ... We actually are gonna start loading a ship tomorrow with 24,000 MT (metric tons) of bulk fertilizer...  bound for Australia (a 45 day ride) ...


----------



## Steve H (Aug 6, 2020)

boykjo said:


> Your missing one of these.........
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


People are fishing from the front of the hotel. And catching Rock Bass, blue gills, and a decent size large mouth. I talked about bringing a pole with me. Next time it won't be talk.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 10, 2020)

Are the Great American stores still in Clayton and Alexandria Bay?  Possibly by another name?  I not only worked both stores, but also got promoted to District Deli-Bakery Supervisor,  then on to Meat Supervisor from the Clayton Store, in charge of 35 Deli-Bakery, then  35 Meat Departments for the company, from Malone to Utica/Whitesboro/Rome and Ilion stores and everywhere in between!  Kept me running 80-90 hours a week, 6-7 days a week, 14 hours a day!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 11, 2020)

I didn't see one in Clayton. Was it on RT12?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2021)

Don't know how I missed this 8 months ago!!!
Great Pics Steve!!
Only been up there twice---Long time ago!!
Interesting Place!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Apr 4, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't know how I missed this 8 months ago!!!
> Great Pics Steve!!
> Only been up there twice---Long time ago!!
> Interesting Place!
> ...


Thanks Bear! We are going to Lake George this summer. Another nice place to visit.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 4, 2021)

LOL!  I didnt look at the date when I started reading through the tread. I was thinking "

 Steve H
 is putting in flooring on his vacation to this great place? WTH?!?" Then  I saw Bears post and looked at the date and went...DOH!
Jim


----------

